# New Profile Feature - Book Listings



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tony has added A book list area to users profiles

(you can access them by Profile > Forum Profile Information)

 How will you use yours 

 To list books you've read and recommend 

 To to list books that others might like to borrow 

or can you think of another use for this handy new feature 

~Dizzi~   
​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Nope


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I've put my fav authors in it cos it doesn't seem big enough space to write ALL my fav books  

Roz
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive Just added mine


----------

